# GE Panelboard



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

That might not work. It might end up being a 408.35 violation. I would definitely talk to your GE rep.

After looking it up, that is a ProStock interior. If the can is 76.5" tall, then you could change out the interior for a feed thru interior. Is the breaker shown currently the main? Or a transformer feed?


----------

